# File closed after my interview



## Jjacildo (25 Oct 2012)

I did my interview today for reg force and I wasn't successful with it. It was the last thing I had to do before going to BMQ I guess I wasn't prepared and they told me they have to close my file and that I have to re-apply. Does that mean I have to start from scratch and do my aptitude test and my medical again? I came home so discouraged.


----------



## dvh1 (25 Oct 2012)

Just curious, what werent you ready for? The questions they asked you about your trade?

Correct me if Im wrong but the only thing they will keep is your CFAT score. :2c:


----------



## KingofKeys (25 Oct 2012)

dvh1 said:
			
		

> Just curious, what werent you ready for? The questions they asked you about your trade?
> 
> Correct me if Im wrong but the only thing they will keep is your CFAT score. :2c:



How is it your :2c: if you don't even know what you said was true?


----------



## curious george (25 Oct 2012)

Jjacildo said:
			
		

> I did my interview today for reg force and I wasn't successful with it. It was the last thing I had to do before going to BMQ I guess I wasn't prepared and they told me they have to close my file and that I have to re-apply. Does that mean I have to start from scratch and do my aptitude test and my medical again? I came home so discouraged.



[hug]


----------



## ProtectAndServe (26 Oct 2012)

Jjacildo said:
			
		

> I did my interview today for reg force and I wasn't successful with it. It was the last thing I had to do before going to BMQ I guess I wasn't prepared and they told me they have to close my file and that I have to re-apply. Does that mean I have to start from scratch and do my aptitude test and my medical again? I came home so discouraged.



I'm sure they told you why they're closing your file. I guess you kinda mentioned why by stating "guess I wasn't prepared".


----------



## mmmjon (27 Oct 2012)

Confirm this with your RC, but you shouldn't have to re-do your CFAT and you medical is good for one year.

Fyi: You need to study hard for your interview, I can't imagine how unprepared you were. Did you just pick a trade and not know anything about it? 
Seriously study you ass off, for hours and hours. Write down key information about your trades and read them over and over up until the last second. If you want to be part of the CF, you need to deserve it and show real interest. Failing your interview shows neither of that.

Good luck in the future and don't f around with the application process.


----------



## jrst (27 Oct 2012)

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Confirm this with your RC, but you shouldn't have to re-do your CFAT and you medical is good for one year.
> 
> Fyi: You need to study hard for your interview, I can't imagine how unprepared you were. Did you just pick a trade and not know anything about it?
> Seriously study you *** off, for hours and hours. Write down key information about your trades and read them over and over up until the last second. If you want to be part of the CF, you need to deserve it and show real interest. Failing your interview shows neither of that.
> ...



Failing an interview may not have to do with not knowing about the trade.  Yes, there are trade/training questions that are quite specific, but there are other questions too, which have nothing to do with studying.  Reviewing information up to the last second is only going to make some one nervous, if you are forgetting something at that point it's either not important or you didn't start preparing in enough time.  For the OP, if you haven't had many interviews before, a quick google search can give some interview taking strategies that may help you feel more prepared and ready to answer questions.  Confidence is huge, so get a friend or family member to practice interviewing you.  Best of luck next time


----------



## Jjacildo (28 Oct 2012)

jrst said:
			
		

> Failing an interview may not have to do with not knowing about the trade.  Yes, there are trade/training questions that are quite specific, but there are other questions too, which have nothing to do with studying.  Reviewing information up to the last second is only going to make some one nervous, if you are forgetting something at that point it's either not important or you didn't start preparing in enough time.  For the OP, if you haven't had many interviews before, a quick google search can give some interview taking strategies that may help you feel more prepared and ready to answer questions.  Confidence is huge, so get a friend or family member to practice interviewing you.  Best of luck next time


Thanks for the advice, I'm glad I don't have to re-do my CFAT again. How long do I have to wait to re-apply?


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Oct 2012)

If your file is closed then yes you have to do everything again including medical (minus CFAT provided you aren't applying to something that requires a higher CFAT score than the one you have now).  How long you  have to wait, your MCC should have told you.


----------



## xo31@711ret (29 Oct 2012)

unless it has changed, your full medical *IS good for a year* barring any major medical changes. You might have  to do a medical update - review. At least that's the way we-I did it at CFRC-Det (med) a couple of years ago....


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Oct 2012)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> unless it has changed, your full medical *IS good for a year* barring any major medical changes. You might have  to do a medical update - review. At least that's the way we-I did it at CFRC-Det (med) a couple of years ago....



There is a reason I didn't get into specifics, and kept things simple, don't want to get the op's head spinning with numbers and validity dates, especially since those things can and do change from time to time, last thing we need at the Dets is more applicants saying but but I was told (read and interpreted wrongly) that this is how things are supposed to be...etc.


----------



## skyhigh10 (30 Oct 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> There is a reason I didn't get into specifics, and kept things simple, don't want to get the op's head spinning with numbers and validity dates, especially since those things can and do change from time to time, last thing we need at the Dets is more applicants saying but but I was told (read and interpreted wrongly) that this is how things are supposed to be...etc.



What if the applicant has done their homework and they know what needs to be done and when? Doesn't a certain amount of enthusiasm and dedication turn you guys on a little bit?  :moose:


----------

